# I set up a video camera to get some ducks!!



## Arrow3 (Nov 6, 2011)

It was a success!!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 6, 2011)

now thats cool man...thanks for sharing


----------



## cr00241 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats pretty sweet man!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Nov 6, 2011)

that is TOO cool!!!!.....i want some close up digital shots of a woodie....but, that's easier said than done....


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 6, 2011)

cool videos!


----------



## chucksandybyron (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that


----------



## jwb72 (Nov 6, 2011)

I had a couple swim by me about 15 ft away last weekend. She kept looking at me like she knew something wasn't right. I didn't move and they just went about their business eating. When they got about 30 yards away I stood up to walk off and they just looked at me and swam away faster. Never did flush. I'd post the video, but it's from my p.o.s. phone. Those are some cool videos you posted!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 6, 2011)

That is awesome!! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 7, 2011)

Glad you guys liked them...


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 7, 2011)

Cool vids.

Where is that exactly?


----------



## castandblast (Nov 7, 2011)

very cool. What kind of camera is that?


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 7, 2011)

castandblast said:


> very cool. What kind of camera is that?



Wildgame innovations X6C. It takes Dang good pics and video . You can get them for about $120


----------



## tony2001577 (Nov 7, 2011)

awesome !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 7, 2011)

That camera takes great pics and videos!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> That camera takes great pics and videos!



You need to get you a couple!


----------



## john.lee (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice!  I have tried that before but didnt get near as good of footage as that.  good job.


----------



## Etter2 (Nov 8, 2011)

wood ducks are so cool


----------



## Jutt (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome video! You ever used a "Go Pro" camera?  I just got one and plan to shoot some videos this year but anxious to see how good of quality I get.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a GO Pro also. Curious to see how people like them.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 9, 2011)

dukslayer10 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a GO Pro also. Curious to see how people like them.



Planning on getting one as well.  Quality should be great as it is a 1080p camera.  I want to strap one to my britt and get some dog's point of view quail hunting footage!


----------



## snwade (Nov 9, 2011)

check them out on amazon save a little money


----------



## Jutt (Nov 9, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Planning on getting one as well.  Quality should be great as it is a 1080p camera.  I want to strap one to my britt and get some dog's point of view quail hunting footage!



Headed to SE MO tomorrow for some duck action and break out my new camera I'll post videos when I get back.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 13, 2013)

About time to set up the camera to get some more videos...


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> About time to set up the camera to get some more videos...



awesome i will be looking forward to seeing them and i was really surprised at how much the water moves when they are swimming and eating. now when some one says i pulling the jerk rig to hard i now can show them this.


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 13, 2013)

I've had one sittin in the swamp for several weeks, gonna check it Saturday.


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome videos, man. Really enjoyed that. Now my blood is really pumping! I got some footage last year from my climber overlooking my duck hole, but it was very poor resolution from my phone. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dsanders (Nov 14, 2013)

Man that's awesome


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Nov 14, 2013)

That is cool Brandon


----------



## devils12 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey guys, check out monoprice.com they have good prices on cameras that are like the GoPro only less expensive.


----------



## Gaducks0317 (Nov 22, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## bassdaddy00 (Nov 23, 2013)

Cool videos, let me know if you need a hunting buddy lol!


----------

